# View med docs?????



## Brew79@ (26 Apr 2017)

Is it possible to view my medical docs? I asked for a copy and was quickly educated on the process of filling out the form and waiting 4 to 6 months for them to be put on a CD and sent to me.  On PCAT.. Can't wait 6 months. If I know the dates of appointments will health records give me coinciding dr notes from that appointment? I don't know what else to do.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2017)

Brew79@ said:
			
		

> Is it possible to view my medical docs? I asked for a copy and was quickly educated on the process of filling out the form and waiting 4 to 6 months for them to be put on a CD and sent to me.  On PCAT.. Can't wait 6 months. If I know the dates of appointments will health records give me coinciding dr notes from that appointment? I don't know what else to do.



Have you tried to talk to your Medical Staff?  They are the ones who will be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Occam (26 Apr 2017)

1.  Go here - http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/transparency-access-info-privacy/request-forms.page

2.  Click on "ATIP Online request".

3.  Click through the nexts and I agrees, and select "DND and CF".  Fill out the rest of the form.

4.  Request a copy of your medical docs.

5.  Submit.

6.  Receive snail mail letter from DAIP acknowledging receipt of your request.  Call number on form, and advise them it's for a VAC claim.

7.  Receive CD of your file in a couple of weeks.

8.  ? ? ?


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Apr 2017)

Go to your local MIR. There should be  files section.  You can request to see your file, if it is active at this MIR ( I assume you are serving) while the NCO provides over watch.  They also can make a copy, WITHOUT an ATIP!!

If you locate your local IPSC they can aid you with this, otherwise your BOR should organize it for you.  Period.  Full Stop.

dileas

tess


----------



## Occam (27 Apr 2017)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Go to your local MIR. There should be  files section.  You can request to see your file, if it is active at this MIR ( I assume you are serving) while the NCO provides over watch.  They also can make a copy, WITHOUT an ATIP!!
> 
> If you locate your local IPSC they can aid you with this, otherwise your BOR should organize it for you.  Period.  Full Stop.
> 
> ...



I hate to break it to you, but many MIR records sections are understaffed, overworked and severely backlogged.  What you are describing is called "_informal access_", and they are under no obligation to provide it in a timely manner, or at all for that matter.  You'll note that the OP mentioned that he was told he would have to wait 4 to 6 months.  He also mentioned being on a PCAT, which means he's still serving.  

The ATIP process does have set time limits for providing you with the information you've requested.  That said, if they are backlogged, they will request extensions if you are not in a hurry for the information - but as I mentioned, if you are seeking the information for a VAC claim or other legitimate reason that requires a quick turnaround, the ATIP people in Ottawa are very good at getting the files to you in a timely manner.

FYI, this guidance comes from DAIP themselves.  I think they're in the best position to advise how to obtain your records.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Apr 2017)

Occam said:
			
		

> I hate to break it to you, but many MIR records sections are understaffed, overworked and severely backlogged.  What you are describing is called "_informal access_", and they are under no obligation to provide it in a timely manner, or at all for that matter.  You'll note that the OP mentioned that he was told he would have to wait 4 to 6 months.  He also mentioned being on a PCAT, which means he's still serving.
> 
> The ATIP process does have set time limits for providing you with the information you've requested.  That said, if they are backlogged, they will request extensions if you are not in a hurry for the information - but as I mentioned, if you are seeking the information for a VAC claim or other legitimate reason that requires a quick turnaround, the ATIP people in Ottawa are very good at getting the files to you in a timely manner.
> 
> FYI, this guidance comes from DAIP themselves.  I think they're in the best position to advise how to obtain your records.



Wrong.  

When serving, You need not to ATIP anything like med docs and personal records.  IF i am wrong, then please provide the appropriate directive to back your claim please.

I have worked within the system for the last 9 years, helping people view their docs.  If something has changed, then I will agree with you.  Again, please provide evidence of your claims.

dileas

tess


----------



## Occam (27 Apr 2017)

I advised the OP of the formal access method (which also happens to be within the system, by the way).  I described the process you're referring to ("informal access"), which suggests I've read the policy and gotten guidance from DAIP on it.  

You disagreed.  Feel free to look up the process yourself, I'm not doing your research for you.  I know what the policy is and where it can be found.  I have no idea where your snippy attitude is coming from, but until you've looked it up, it's quite unnecessary.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Apr 2017)

Occam said:
			
		

> I advised the OP of the formal access method (which also happens to be within the system, by the way).  I described the process you're referring to ("informal access"), which suggests I've read the policy and gotten guidance from DAIP on it.
> 
> You disagreed.  Feel free to look up the process yourself, I'm not doing your research for you.  I know what the policy is and where it can be found.  I have no idea where your snippy attitude is coming from, but until you've looked it up, it's quite unnecessary.



Research for me?????

You are completly wrong.  Period.  You are the gent that needs to do research.

I am done. 

dileas

tess


----------



## Brew79@ (27 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I asked about viewing the doc and they told me no at health records. I will try to follow the links provided and get them that way and I will go to health records and again ask to view the documents. They told me absolutely they would not copy the whole file for me at Mir only specific pieces such as a lab report or test result.   I don't understand the access to information for your own docs.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2017)

Brew79@ said:
			
		

> I don't understand the access to information for your own docs.



From what I recall, it's because they don't want people misinterpreting stuff, self-diagnosing and/or taking it to another (civilian?) doctor for "second" opinions.  If you require the info for a VAC claim, doesn't VAC get access to the files themselves? I know they did in my case. 

But your Med Section will not copy your whole file for you.  I went through the formal process and I'm pretty sure I got mine in about six weeks.


----------



## Occam (27 Apr 2017)

The "informal access" method of obtaining your files depends largely on the workload of the unit that you're seeking your files from.  If they're not swamped, the informal access method is the preferred method.  If they're swamped, the task of copying the files is relegated to DAIP using the ATIP method, which has a larger staff to accommodate the workload.


----------



## Lumber (27 Apr 2017)

Brew79@ said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies. I asked about viewing the doc and they told me no at health records. I will try to follow the links provided and get them that way and I will go to health records and again ask to view the documents. They told me absolutely they would not copy the whole file for me at Mir only specific pieces such as a lab report or test result.   I don't understand the access to information for your own docs.





			
				Occam said:
			
		

> The "informal access" method of obtaining your files depends largely on the workload of the unit that you're seeking your files from.  If they're not swamped, the informal access method is the preferred method.  If they're swamped, the task of copying the files is relegated to DAIP using the ATIP method, which has a larger staff to accommodate the workload.



I have an idea:

Make a medical appointment for something. I don't know what; plantar fasciitous or gonorrhea or something. When you go into the examining room, they'll bring your med docs with you. Just ask the med tech, "Hey bud, do you mind if I take a look at that?", "Hey, they're your med docs, have at 'er". Compliment the med tech on how awesome his arm tattoos look, and mention how under appreciated their role in the military is. Once he's nice and greased up, ask if he would mind if you took some photo copies for your own records...

Worth a shot!


----------



## Occam (27 Apr 2017)

Might work.

The other possible outcome is that the Med A goes off and tells the MO that you're there for a prostate exam.

*SNAP* goes the exam glove... ;D


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2017)

You can try booking an appointment for document review with a PA or MO - done them, they just need to be booked as such.

MM


----------



## CombatDoc (27 Apr 2017)

Brew79@ said:
			
		

> They told me absolutely they would not copy the whole file for me at Mir only specific pieces such as a lab report or test result.   I don't understand the access to information for your own docs.


The issue with access to your file is the requirement to sever any third party information from what is provided to you. This occurs through DAIP via an ATI request. If there is a specific lab report, consult report, etc, you should be able to get that from your CDU. Don't expect them to copy your entire file, though, that is what the DAIP process is for (as Occamhas outlined for you).


----------



## Brew79@ (27 Apr 2017)

I followed Occam's reply and made the request online and paid the 5$.  I'll post an update when the snail mail letter comes and when the cd comes to give an idea to anyone else that may be wondering. Thanks.


----------



## Occam (27 Apr 2017)

If it asked you for 5 bucks, then you clicked on ATI Request, and not Privacy Act request.  There is no charge for a Privacy Act request, which covers requests for your own files within government.  Not sure what they'll do with it - I would call them at toll free 1-888-272-8207, and ask their guidance.


----------



## sarahsmom (28 Apr 2017)

Lumber said:
			
		

> I have an idea:
> 
> Make a medical appointment for something. I don't know what; plantar fasciitous or gonorrhea or something. When you go into the examining room, they'll bring your med docs with you. Just ask the med tech, "Hey bud, do you mind if I take a look at that?", "Hey, they're your med docs, have at 'er". Compliment the med tech on how awesome his arm tattoos look, and mention how under appreciated their role in the military is. Once he's nice and greased up, ask if he would mind if you took some photo copies for your own records...
> 
> Worth a shot!



We don't bring med docs into the exam rooms. About half of the meds docs are electronic now anyway, so generally anything prior to 2009 is on paper, anything after is electronic.
Not all exam rooms are equipped with functioning computers. At our clinic the rooms have docks for laptops, but the laptops don't like being moved from station to station and tend to lose files when we do this. So the computers stay in the doctor's office for them to research and chart on, and they usually see the patients with just a paper to chart temporary notes on.


----------



## Lumber (28 Apr 2017)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> We don't bring med docs into the exam rooms. About half of the meds docs are electronic now anyway, so generally anything prior to 2009 is on paper, anything after is electronic.
> Not all exam rooms are equipped with functioning computers. At our clinic the rooms have docks for laptops, but the laptops don't like being moved from station to station and tend to lose files when we do this. So the computers stay in the doctor's office for them to research and chart on, and they usually see the patients with just a paper to chart temporary notes on.



And here I thought I was being clever...


----------



## LetsDoMoreWLess (17 Jul 2017)

Brew79@ said:
			
		

> Is it possible to view my medical docs? I asked for a copy and was quickly educated on the process of filling out the form and waiting 4 to 6 months for them to be put on a CD and sent to me.  On PCAT.. Can't wait 6 months. If I know the dates of appointments will health records give me coinciding dr notes from that appointment? I don't know what else to do.



I had a similar experience to you in 2015 at CFB Kingston... I wanted to review my med file because I required some dates (etc) from it IOT fill out VAC forms (etc).  And, at the time I was on a PCAT, posted to JPSU-IPSC, and going through the 3B med release process.  

So, I went to the med records secn at the MIR.  I was not looking for a complete digital or paper copy of my med file; rather, as stated, I just wanted to do a look-see review.  Anyhow, I was turned down by the civ staff at med records and directed to fill out an ATI form, which they provided.  The expected timelines did not suit my purpose, so I didn't follow their advice.

I found out that there is a quick & easy way around this bureaucracy:

If you are on a PCAT (and subsequently awaiting a possible or probable med release), then you should have a Case Mgr.  You can request through your Case Mgr to review your med file (under supervision).  To my understanding, it is "under supervision" IOT ensure that docs don't go "missing" from the file -- just like when a mbr makes an unofficial PERS file review. This is a quick & easy method to get a few bits of info (e.g. dates) from your med file, without all of the rigmarole.

Just an idea.


----------

